# Please post E46 rear shots



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Guyz/Gals,

I need some E46 rear pictures. If pics are too large (which is also good for me) please post only the link in order to keep the loading times short.

Thank you.

Alex


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nothing special, really, but look at the color of the turn signals.


----------



## DSinSoCal (Mar 19, 2002)

330Ci, Orient Blue, Low View

330Ci, Orient Blue, High View


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

rear 3/4


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Haus, where is the pic ?


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

Here are a few xi sedan pics.

330xi Rear

330xi Right Rear Quarter

330xi Left Rear Quarter


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

A$$


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Alex B,

What exactly are you doing with these? I know mine's an M3, but I could take pics from whatever angle and as large as you need pretty much whenever.....I'm sure many others would be happy to as well.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Hey Alex B,
> 
> What exactly are you doing with these? I know mine's an M3, but I could take pics from whatever angle and as large as you need pretty much whenever.....I'm sure many others would be happy to as well. *


LOL! No worries, I'm collecting them and will be sending them to Designworks  (j/k)

I'm trying to see if there's a difference of the registration plate holder and the mountings between the Euro and US models.

Someone at B.org asked me what a "Steuerung Kennzeichenbefestigung" is. (is the german word for Registration Plate adjustment) and is listed with the order code 992. This thingy doesn't exist here and is only for US cars (maybe for Canada too) Maybe I'll ask Jon what that is.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)




----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Dijon, France
Philippe le Bon Hotel 
January 11th, 2002


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex--I've got a perfect one for you (I think) at home--I'll post it in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Alex--I've got a perfect one for you (I think) at home--I'll post it in about 30 minutes. *


Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go. The 2 larger holes I assume are on all cars. Then the 4 smaller ones are to hold our plates in place. Those holes *don't* go all the way through to the sheetmetal though--they're just part of the black plastic piece. Perhaps THAT is what that part number/order code is.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Here you go. The 2 larger holes I assume are on all cars. Then the 4 smaller ones are to hold our plates in place. Those holes don't go all the way through to the sheetmetal though--they're just part of the black plastic piece. Perhaps THAT is what that part number/order code is.*


You're maybe right. Thanks again. :thumb:

BTW, you suck again  :bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumb:


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

here's my contribution


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

That was me, Alex, that asked about option code 992. By the way, I did find it in the ETK: The term is used only for E46 sedan & touring models on the front bumper diagram, and only for the USA-style license plate holder. So for these models there are 3 options for the front bumper:
a. the trim strip (where no plate is needed)
b. the regular (Euro-size) license plate base
c. the USA-size license plate base (if car is fitted with option code S992 = Steurung Kennzeichenbefestigung)

So I think it is an easy answer: it is simply an alternative license plate base for those countries that use that size. For instance, Japanese market BMWs have 992, because they have registration plates that are taller but less wide that Euro ones -- about the same size as USA.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

I find it interesting that most e46 drivers (or at least the ones that have replied to this thread) don't have the rear spoiler ala the M3. I'm getting the ///MSport package with mine, which contains the rear spoiler.

I'm curious as to why folks haven't purchased the spoiler as an add-on. It's realtively cheap, unobtrusive, and adds some interest to the trunk lid. :thumb: 

I personally think it looks much better with than without. Are people concerned about appearing to be M3 wanna-bees, or are you just happy without the spoiler? :dunno: 

Comments?


----------



## DSinSoCal (Mar 19, 2002)

Andawyr said:


> *Are people concerned about appearing to be M3 wanna-bees, or are you just happy without the spoiler? :dunno:
> 
> Comments? *


I really like the M3 Spoiler too. I can't speak for everyone, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet, but it's on my list. I just got my car last month so there are a few things I need to do yet.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

At least around here, spoilers seem to be 'out' unless you're the hardcore ***** types with the 'adjustable' bare-metal ones. In the 90s, everyone had trunk spoilers. Heck my last car came with a factory one. It'll probably be a few years, then they'll be 'in' again.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Andawyr said:


> *I find it interesting that most e46 drivers (or at least the ones that have replied to this thread) don't have the rear spoiler ala the M3. I'm getting the ///MSport package with mine, which contains the rear spoiler.
> 
> I'm curious as to why folks haven't purchased the spoiler as an add-on. It's realtively cheap, unobtrusive, and adds some interest to the trunk lid. :thumb:
> 
> ...


I think a whole lot of us in the States would have ordered the Sport Package with the spoiler and the more aggressive front end if we could have. Can't understand why they would let the Canucks have it and not us, especially the front end which looks great IMO. That's most likely why you aren't seeing many spoilers since they'd have to be applied aftermarket in the US.


----------



## DoNDoN (May 26, 2002)




----------

